# 2 Man Limit of Divers with Dad Video



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Hackman said:


> You are right, but not all waters produces "everydaylimits"!


If you shoot limits every day you have to eat 6 ducks per day after you hit your possession limit.

Trust me , this is why I don't shoot limitz every day anymore.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

AaronJohn said:


> If you shoot limits every day you have to eat 6 ducks per day after you hit your possession limit.
> 
> Trust me , this is why I don't shoot limitz every day anymore.


Plus you don't put it on video on the internet every day


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Hackman said:


> Plus you don't put it on video on the internet every day


sooo true, such a weight off my shoulders, even though I know you all want to see the vids.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ah the joys of youtubin'


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Pimpin’ ain’t eazy...


----------

